

Half Life 2 Episode 2 play statistics - Quiark
http://www.steampowered.com/status/ep2/ep2_stats.php

======
Quiark
Valve is collecting detailed information about how people play the game, for
example where players die on the maps. On this page you can see some
statistics.

